# not a good idea



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

compound miter router


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

As pointed out in the other thread, I think it's hilarious and a nice tribute to Red Green.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I think you should have splurged and bought the yellow tape. Every true duct tape aficionado knows that the yellow tape is twice as strong as the gray tape.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Before you use this, bow your head for the Man's Prayer:

"I'm a man, but I can change, if I have to- I guess"


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Definitely needs more tape!


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

Get A patent Quick that will end up at Harbour Freight


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Lew,

Your man prayer is hilarious! I think I am going to hang it in my shop.


----------



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

I told you guys get the UL (under writers laboratories) listed tape you have to go to the hvac section for it it will hold anything i"ll tape down my sisters f150 tomorrow to show you guys.
The yellow stuff is pretty but I'm from south Georgia and we call that tape chrome 
Charlie comeon that stuff'll hold a grill on a nascar at 200mph for a whole race a little goes a long way


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Brian, the Man prayer is from Red Green.


----------



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

old school who is red green 
Icurrent this maybe to high tech for harbor frieght and it is definatly to easy to repair they would not be interested and no1 reason not at hf router was made in America


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I had never heard of Red Green until this post, so this was the first time I have seen it. Either way, it is hilarious.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

WHO IS RED GREEN????? OH NO! Tell me it ain't so!

Only the KING of duct tape! hehehe

Here's another great philosophical statement… "If the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy". Words of true wisdom, I say.

Red Green


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Great Job More Tape


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry, Brian- I thought everyone would realize the "Man's Prayer" was from the Red Green Show.

Lew


----------



## map (Oct 12, 2008)

Red Green is a show produced in Canada and typically seen in the US on PBS. My SWMBO does not find it very entertaining, but I think that most LJ's will find it hilarious.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

LOVE RED GREEN!

This tool is a sheer stroke of genius!


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

What used to be called an Aggie Miter Saw here in Texas, LOL.

Hook ' Em !


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Ode to Red Green:
"quando omni flunkus moritati"

Latin for "when all else fails, play dead"


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats the best…..accuracy and safety is #1 with this modification. All it needs is a few precisely placed zip ties, and a few empty beer cans next to it…


----------



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

zip ties are a bit to rigid for my application


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Jay, Great topic title. No title grabs my attention like "Not a good idea"

Dalec


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Those poor souls who don't know who Red Green is….

Just click here.


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Derek I now have a new hero!! jm540 do you think it will make plunge routers obsulete?


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

I think Red Green's projects would come out a lot better if he first used SketchUp.
Also, I think if you could look inside Red Green's First Aid Kit you would find a roll of Duct Tape.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

I've electrical taped paper towel to my cuts in the past. Only untill I could get the super glue on them though.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

That is definitely an application where I would reach for the Gorilla Tape.


----------



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

I bow to Red 
thanks for the link Lyons
marcb I'm an electrician and we swear there are magic healing powers in jap wrap glue I think it has to do with antioxidants and free radicals or something
I also wanna tell you if you don't have paper towels just pick up the sharp object you cut yourself with and cut a piece of cloth from your tee shirt tale or sock which ever is older.
don't put the tape on tight because every time you move it will get tighter till you cut off blood flow.


----------



## Thalweg (Jan 27, 2009)

I think that guy on the post yesterday starting his table saw with his foot learned everything he knows from Red Green. After all, isn't the Red Green show the best do-it-yourselfer show ever made? It should be on HGTV.

There are bunches of Red Green clips on You Tube. Here is a link to one that fits well with this string:


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've got one of those and was wondering how to use it.

It was one of those - "What is it?"


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I have one of those!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

(Red Green - I don't particularly enjoy it but come running into the room at the end of the show just to hear the man's prayer. Just too funny to miss. I laugh every time.) 
BTW he has a book out now, written by Mag.. what's her name. (sorry). Fascinating read.

Now back to the duct tape. What's wrong with that?? Looks like a good idea.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Maybe use a sliding compound miter saw instead?

Sorry MsDebbie, I think Red Green is a guy thing. My son and I enjoy it. The girls just look at us like we are nuts. I like the "Now you have gone and done it" segment where they offer advise on how to get out of sticky situations, and of course "we are all in this together and I'm pullin' for you".

Ryobi once made a RAS with a 18k rpm router collet on the opposite end of the motor as the blade, (making it a radial arm router)... Probably was a safety issue, I can see someone leaving either the blade or bit mounted when using the other option.


----------



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

Jm it is a sliding crms no corners cut here *didn't you see the second wrap of tape*


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

I didn't see your other post about the radial arm router before either… pretty funny solution anyway…


----------



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

hey guys I was thinking of making a drill press anyone interested?


----------

